# Carotid Endarteractomy



## vanessa10 (Nov 30, 2009)

what ASA code do you use for a carotid endarterectomy????


----------



## AuntJoyce (Nov 30, 2009)

*Carotid Endarterectomy*

That would be 00350...


----------



## vanessa10 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks!! Thats what I used, needed some reasurrance. Im new at anesthesia.


----------



## AuntJoyce (Dec 1, 2009)

*Carotid endarterectomy*

You are very welcome.  Sometimes, I wish that I could do this for a living - it's always a challenge to be able to try to respond to queries.  I just started coding anesthesia in July (hot off chemotherapy infusion coding)...so I know exactly how you feel.

Have a good one 

Joyce


----------



## vanessa10 (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks again!! You too!!


----------

